# [SOLVED] Changed vista to xp now i have no sound, help



## rayelva1 (Aug 11, 2007)

MY EMACHINE T5082 CAME WITH WINDOWS VISTA WHICH GAVE ME MORE PROBLEMS THAN I COULD HANDLE DUE TO SOFTWARE I USE. I REMOVED VISTA AND REPLACED IT WITH MY XP BUT NOW I DO NOT HAVE ANY "AUDIO DEVICES" INSTALLED. i HAVE NOT REMOVED ANYTHING BUT THE SPEAKERS THAT CAME WITH THE T5082 PLUG INTO THE RADIO PLUG THAT LOOKS LIKE A HEADPHONE JACK AND THE OTHER IS A USB CONNECTION ALSO. MY CONTROL PANEL SOUND DEVICE FOLDER SAYS THAT I HAVE NO AUDIO DEVICES INSTALLED. WHAT DOES ALL THIS MEAN AND HOW CAN I MAKE THE SOUND WORK. IS THERE A PLACE WHERE I CAN GET AN 'AUDIO DEVICE' TO DOWNLOAD?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Changed vista to xp now i have no sound, help*

Hello and welcome to TSF. 

You need to install audio drivers. Emachine only offers the Vista drivers so the best I can do at this point is to have you try the latest drivers from Realtek. Follow the link below and download the Windows XP drivers. Download the executable version (be sure to note download location) and double click the file once it's downloaded.

http://152.104.125.41/downloads/dow...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

You may need to restart the PC, but you should have sound once again. 

Post back with your results, questions, or concerns.


----------



## rayelva1 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Changed vista to xp now i have no sound, help*

thanks for the info and link - got it working and this has been very helpful. at the end of the month when i get paid i will give a donation. you are well worth it. thanks again.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Changed vista to xp now i have no sound, help*

You are very welcome, and thank you in advance for your kind donation. All donations are used for the up keep of the site and helps keep online and free for all to use.

We are always here and happy to help.:wave:


----------



## luck91 (Mar 23, 2008)

Is this supposed to be a simple driver apply because mine still does not work using WDM_R189.exe for XP. I have XP Pro sp3.
Thanks,


----------



## xLostSoulx (Mar 9, 2008)

Luck, did you have sound before you install Windows XP SP3?


----------

